
Why maps have north at the top - DyslexicAtheist
https://kiwihellenist.blogspot.com/2019/07/why-maps-have-north-at-top.html
======
pmontra
More about map orientation in different cultures at
[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160614-maps-have-north-
at-...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160614-maps-have-north-at-the-top-
but-it-couldve-been-different)

